# Can you make salmon eggs into fish food?



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

So, I went fishing and caught some female salmon and now have plenty of eggs and was wondering if It was possible to use it for betta conditioning food?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Absolutely. Salmon eggs make very good fishfood. Of course, a betta can't eat one, so you'll have to mash them up first.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

You caught salmon in november? Must be winter kings. Ive never caught a winter king but I've heard that the meat is white...how does it taste?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Salmon Roe makes good human food too.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

haha i agree ghostknife! I only got one this year... -_-


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

iheartfish:) said:


> haha i agree ghostknife! I only got one this year... -_-


I like it, but I honestly prefer Smelt Roe to anything else. Good stuff.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

The meat is great! I caught 2 so there's plenty. the raw meat is red, but cooked it's white.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

So, how do you make it into food? Is raw good?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Betta man said:


> The meat is great! I caught 2 so there's plenty. the raw meat is red, but cooked it's white.


Nice! My pops has a 24 hews craft and I can never talk him into taking it out late season to fish. Someday ill get one


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

yeah. So do I feed it to them raw?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

yes, raw is good


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks!!!!! I'll try it!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I caught more so now I have A LOT of salmon eggs!!! about a gallons worth! My bettas loved the eggs too! I broke open the eggs and gave them the shell. I'm going to try drying some out because all the nutrients are on the inside, but so far so good! I was thinking how if drying them out doesn't work, the insides would be wasted and then I wondered if it would help fin regrowth to put some of the liquid inside in the water to "medicate" it?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

well, the bettas couldn't get the salmon eggs so I cooked them in the toaster oven and the microwave. They both exploded. lol I put em in for 4:00 minutes for the microwave, and about 2:00 minutes for the toaster oven. It now smells like burnt salmon eggs in the house. Well, at least my bettas loved them!!! do you think microwaved would kill my bettas?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

well, my bettas are still alive lol! I fed them raw and cooked. they liked the cooked better.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Betta man said:


> well, the bettas couldn't get the salmon eggs so I cooked them in the toaster oven and the microwave. They both exploded.


Yeah, I think I would avoid microwaving the betta and just limit that to the eggs.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lol! They're still happy. I'm wondering the eggs help fin regrowth because my male pulcher's fins are healing when they weren't before.


----------

